
Show HN: A curated compendium of free PC games, updated daily - stvmln_
https://neogratis.com
======
anotheryou
Nice work!

I'd get rid of the "generic" screenshots on the home page and replace it with
the latest games like on the archive page and links to the most common
categories.

Personally I'd like to see "best of week/month/year/all-time" and tags instead
of categories (so I can find co-op + platformer)

Best of month/year might be even etter for the start page so new visitors see
the good stuff (and maybe one game they already know is good, but not only
games everyone knows already, so here you have to pick thte time range wisely
or mix it manually)

Oh and embed some youtube video containing gameplay. Doesn't have to be a good
one, just so you can quickly judge how the game feels.

------
richdougherty
Great idea! Suggestion: Maybe feature today's game on the front page?

------
glitcher
I remember playing the Spaceplan demo a couple years ago, really fun little
game!

One of my favorite browser games from several years back is Skrillex Quest:

[http://jasonoda.com/games/skrillexquest/](http://jasonoda.com/games/skrillexquest/)

~~~
timvdalen
So... that was a weird way to spend 30 minutes

------
richardboegli
Links to reviews of the games. This might be a lot harder as they would
probably be in print.

------
partisan
Also, please put the number of games in each category. Or if there are new
games in the category this week or since your last visit?

------
richardboegli
As it is early days for the site, possibly do tags instead of categories and
make sure the search handles it correctly.

------
mnx
Would be nice to be able to filter by platforms available.

------
richardboegli
Suggest a game form?

